

Ron Miller: DRM has always been a horrible idea - pwg
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9244818/Ron_Miller_DRM_has_always_been_a_horrible_idea

======
bediger4000
This really isn't a good article. It's not terribly eloquent, nor is it unique
or new.

Also, it avoids the big, ugly question. The author writes: _It was warped
thinking, and it produced bizarre results._ That's about copy protection,
a.k.a. "Digital Rights Management" in Newspeak. Great, warped thinking.
Honestly, I don't think that mere fear can cause decades long periods of
"warped thinking". Most people get talked out of "warped thinking" fairly
readily, when they see some evidence, or some bad fallout from that warped
thinking. The popular culture industry can't possibly be on a decades long
binge of warped thinking. There's got to be some other motive. And that's what
this article resists thinking about.

